# The Best 25-50 count Humidor for a Beginner



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

*Just starting to get into the wonderful world of cigars. Just want some opinions on the best humidor to start off with. Also some tips and tricks on starting and maintaining.*


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Mocourters said:


> *Just starting to get into the wonderful world of cigars. Just want some opinions on the best humidor to start off with. Also some tips and tricks on starting and maintaining.*


It really depends on what you're looking for, beauty, functionality, both? Your price range, and how much you think you'll be smoking.

Rule of thumb is buy double what you think you'll need in terms of size. Bigger humis are easier to care for than smaller ones, in general. Your collection will also likely grow beyond your expectations, thus buying a larger one. It's easier to maintain one large over 3 smaller ones.

If you don't care about looks, tupperware works best. Coolers for larger amounts. But in reality, you can make mostly any faulty cheap humidor into a workable piece, depending on the effort you're willing to put forth. Or you can pay bucks for a tight, well made piece of art humidor.

So unfortunately, there isn't a great answer unless you give more information. Cheahumidors.com is good for lower-end humis with exceptional customer service, savoy is good for mid-range, waxing moon is that high-end custom style. There are plenty more, but that's a quick rundown.

All options, choice is yours :yo:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

When I first started I got the Mosaic humidor from Cigars International for around $8 shipped, and still use it to this day for overflow, I have not had a problem with that sucker holding steady at 65% humidity. It may not be the greatest but the price was great and is still going strong and its pretty cool looking.


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

100-150$ would be the price i would want to spend on my first humidor and ofcourse it has to look nice :smoke:


----------



## Dawgs7 (Mar 11, 2014)

You can get some really good deals on CigarBid. Check it out!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

@SeanTheEvans He means cheaphumidors.com and there is a representative active on the forums, if you wish to go that route.

Personally I made a mistake and bought a cheap Chinese made 50 ct humidor, which I regret. However, I am soon upgrading thanks to some very wonderful folks here at Puff. If I were in your shoes I would do some research into an ammodor (ammodor.com) or a tupperdor since they are the least difficult to maintain. Just throw some Boveda packs and you should be set to go.

Here's a good thread on a tupperdor
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/305325-new-tupperdor-stop.html


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> When I first started I got the Mosaic humidor from Cigars International for around $8 shipped, and still use it to this day for overflow, I have not had a problem with that sucker holding steady at 65% humidity. It may not be the greatest but the price was great and is still going strong and its pretty cool looking.


This. The mosaic is what I use for ready-to-smoke sticks. Holds steady, looks good, and was freakin' cheap!


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

What name brands are the best quality i dont want a Chinese made POS


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Laynard said:


> This. The mosaic is what I use for ready-to-smoke sticks. Holds steady, looks good, and was freakin' cheap!


You know whats up:whoo:



Mocourters said:


> What name brands are the best quality i dont want a Chinese made POS


For your price range I'd check out Savoy, you can find pretty nice ones around $90 on Amazon


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Mocourters said:


> 100-150$ would be the price i would want to spend on my first humidor and ofcourse it has to look nice :smoke:


Buy yourself a large tupperware with a seal from Sterilite and some Heartfelt beads or kitty litter for $40 bucks and use the hundred you saved to fill it with new cigars.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Mocourters said:


> What name brands are the best quality i dont want a Chinese made POS


My first one was a cheap Chinese one and it was great for what it was. Your thread specifies "for a beginner", but then you ask which brands are the best quality. Most beginners shouldn't just go out and get the best humidor possible. First, you could wreck it by not knowing how to take care of it, also you might find out later you don't even want a typical humidor, and would rather have a coolidor, wineador, etc. Anyways, if you want to know the best humidor brands, ask the question as such in the first place. Don't act insulted when people suggest cheaper humidors when your question is asking for a small beginner humidor.


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

Beginners cant have semi decent stuff? i assumed a humidor would cost in the 100$-150 price range. I want to get it right the first time not waste time and effort on bad quality amazon crap


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

Mocourters said:


> Beginners cant have semi decent stuff? i assumed a humidor would cost in the 100$-150 price range. I want to get it right the first time not waste time and effort on bad quality amazon crap


I agree, it just sounded like you were scuffing at people suggestions who might not have known what you had in mind. If you weren't then I apologize


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

hey in all actuality as long as it works and looks semi decent im open for anything. just would rather have a name to go along with it other than "quality 25-50 count humidor" buy it now


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Mocourters said:


> Beginners cant have semi decent stuff? i assumed a humidor would cost in the 100$-150 price range. I want to get it right the first time not waste time and effort on bad quality amazon crap


The issue is, what you're asking for (in the price range) you can only really afford POS humidors. Savoy is quality, as is Don Salvatore (one I have), but generally, a REALLY NICE humidor, that LOOKS GOOD is more like $300+

Remember, this is all relative. CBid humidors will work, and look like wooden humidors. Duh. Cheaphumidors.com, same. They look "fine". But a Waxing Moon humidor, well, it looks like a piece of art. Some would argue anything less is POS. It's all dependent on what "good" means to you.

What many here are trying to say is: don't blow your wad when you first start (unless you have plenty more where that came from), because your opinions quickly change when starting off, and investing $100 in something you'll sell for $20 next year because you need something else isn't really the best plan, for some.

But do as you wish, that's what this is all about. I bought a $200 100ct humi, then a $35 75ct, a 34qt cooler is filled with my "overflow", and a wineador is coming next. Kind of wish I had the $235 to spend on that, to be honest.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Mocourters said:


> hey in all actuality as long as it works and looks semi decent im open for anything. just would rather have a name to go along with it other than "quality 25-50 count humidor" buy it now


If you want a good name, Savoy is what you want. The name and quality go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

I just looked at acouple of them savoy is what im going to run with just ordered so well see how it works


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mocourters said:


> Beginners cant have semi decent stuff? i assumed a humidor would cost in the 100$-150 price range. I want to get it right the first time not waste time and effort on bad quality amazon crap


I gave you an opinion on Savoy which would be the best solution in your price range so I don't know how that qualifies as bad quality amazon crap.


----------



## Mocourters (May 26, 2014)

egoo33 I never said Savoy was bad quality, your the person that pointed me into that direction thank you


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

sorry miscommunication on my end:welcome:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Great suggestions here. The problem is you will outgrow this humidor too quickly. Why not look at something at least 150 count? You will thank me later.

Also, if you want to see what the art of a humidor looks like, might I suggest an Elie Bleu?

A bit out of your price range, but gives you an idea of what can be done...


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

+1 on the Savoy. I bought a 25ct first, and quickly added a 50ct to the mix shortly after.

They are good humidors imo, tight seal and hold humidity well. Get some Boveda packs, the 84% ones to season it with, then get whichever you want to keep your sticks at after it is conditioned. Mine are at 65%rh currently.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had no issues from my humidor from Cuban Crafters. Course I also have 6 full coolers. Between 48 & 72 quart. Coolers are really stable with humidity.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

When I first started the hobby I figured out how much storage I would need by paying attention to how often I smoked a cigar, then planning on "resting" all my cigars for two years.

A 20 to 25 count humidor will hold less than 20 cigars, unless you only smoke coronas. Is that REALLY a big enough humidor for you?

Unless yer one of the guys that likes smoking super fresh cigars (young cigars), plan on resting them for a year, or two, then figure out how many cigars you smoke a week, then do the math, and THEN get something significantly bigger than you think you need.

Or, get a 20-25 count, then a 50 count (or two or three 50 counts), then a hundred count, then yer back here asking about coolidors, or wineadors, or cabinets. Save yerself the expense and hassle and just buy a HUGE cooler now and spend the money ya save on more cigars.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

If I were you, I would look into getting a BOURBON STREET 125 HUMIDOR. I know a site that has them for $144. I have one... it's my smallest humidor. I have 4 humidors and 1 wineador and I never thought I'd be needing another humidor after my first humidor... go figure... anyways... It's a good looking humidor and it even has a lock/key. I use it for when I go on vacation since I like to bring my own sticks along since I don't like the sticks where I go on vacation. I go to the Philippines every year. The cigars suck over there. But for $10 more, the same site has the BOURBON STREET 175 for $154.... and I believe they don't charge for shipping for any purchases over $100... at least they haven't charged me shipping ever, since I always buy stuff from them and my bill is always over $100. PM me if you want the site.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mocourters said:


> Beginners cant have semi decent stuff? i assumed a humidor would cost in the 100$-150 price range. I want to get it right the first time not waste time and effort on bad quality amazon crap


If you want to do it right the first time you should really look into something larger. I started out with a 30 count and in two months have out grown it and now have a small tupperdor. Just my opinion on doing it right. Also get yourself a good digital hygrometer and some heartfelt beads


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

I went with the Cuban Crafters 100 count for my first humidor. Great seal, awesome construction, and an affordable price. Holds 70% RH with heartfelt beads perfectly.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

I also started with the cheap wooden 50 count, wrestled with RH, and eventually went to acrylic jars and bovedas, which i still use for my "ready to smoke" cigars. For resting I have a small wineador. If starting over I would go straight to sealed containers and bovedas while deciding how deep I wanted to go into this fixa... er hobby


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

As a noob, I'd definitely agree with what the folks here are saying. I got a 50 count humi, and I filled it up far too quickly. Now, I have a Waxing Moon Meteor (their humi for storing coronas) that I use for my daily smokes, and I use the original for resting and I have overflow tupperdors full as well! I'd say it's far better to get tupperdors at first (as mentioned above) until you get your feeling for smoking amounts. I wanted the cool factor of a humidor at first too, but now I wish I hadn't until I could get a larger one I like.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Everyone is right here, we`ve all been there done that. Also i totally agree with you on starting with good stuff and not wasting money. My suggestion would be:
1- Get a wine cooler. I use a 16 bottle Haier wine cooler. It`s 3rd now and still working. Best thing about it is max temp is 66F and that`s great for cigars.
2- Get a 20-25 and a 50 count humidor instead of 100 ones because you may like to keep some cigars apart from each other or when/if you order new cigars on line you should rest the new comers separate from others also for safety.
I myself have 4x 20 cigar humidors and on the way to get two 50 counts. Why 4x20`s because i had a 100 that broke and got 4x20`s for replacement because the model i liked was out of stock. They are all prestige stuff nothing fancy but works very well and all are 69% constantly with boveda`s.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

First, whatever you decide to get for a humidor, take your time and do the seasoning process correctly. If you rush it for any reason, you are wasting time and maybe even money. If you have a shipment on the way, you pretty much need some tupperware for temporary storage while you properly season your new humi. Trust me on this, I learned the hard way.

Looking back, I still am glad I got a small Salvador humi. It looks great on my desk and works. Of course, it was one of many wood humidors purchased in a short time including some less expensive China crap. Even the Chinese crap can be worked over to be a fine humidor with some effort. Yes, even the dreaded glass top humi can be fixed to work! Did I waste money? Probably, but considered it a learning experience.

It took awhile for me to understand tupperware for storage. Now I have several tupperdors of various sizes. It also took awhile for me to get into the idea of using a cooler for storage. Started with a 50qt and now have it and a 50qt marine on wheels jokingly called my traveldor and a 150qt for long term storage. The marine coolers may be overkill but I learned the hard way not to scrimp on storage.


----------

